# How does this price sound for a 2003 530i



## MikeLa (Oct 14, 2004)

Sport and Premium package 5 speed manual 13,000 mile CPO $41K.


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

Dunno; but, you'll love the 530i with that equipment. Have you checked Kelly Blue Book, etc.?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MikeLa said:


> Sport and Premium package 5 speed manual 13,000 mile CPO $41K.


Haven't looked at the book for a while, but that sounds way high to me...

Should be closer to mid-$30's. I bet the dealer paid less than 34K for it.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Agreed you will love it. Late model 530's with the sports package fetch more since they are more desireable. It would be great to get it for mid 30's but I think high (high) 30's is more realistic unless the dealer has had it for a long time. Ask one of the dealers here to run a vehicle history report for you and you will get an idea how long the dealer has had it from the cpo enrollment date.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

I've recently started shopping for a CPO 2003 530i 5sp with sport/premium and xenons and most everything I am seeing is being listed at $38000->$43000 which I think is insanely high given invoice on these cars was around $42 and change when they were new. Also, most of the ones I've seen have 25k to 35k miles on them already. One that I was considering (but it was bought from under me) was Titanium gray, sport, premium, and xenons with 22k miles and it was listed at $39995. I didn't sit sown to deal as my 325Ci is not sold yet but the salesman said there was a little bit of room to move but not a lot. So I really don't know how flexible they are being with these insane prices. Be great if we could get some recent buyers to post what they paid to give an idea because Edmunds and KBB are pretty useless in my opinion. Edmunds had the above car with nearly an $8000 differential between trade in and dealer CPO price and you know no dealer was actually going to give the trade in value as listed - I've found at best they'll give about 10% below that number.


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

Perhaps the "market value" on the E39 is high because the E60: (1) is not selling as well as hoped, and (2) has generated a lot of negative press. The dealer may have figured out that the E39 has become an instant classic.


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Scotes said:


> I've recently started shopping for a CPO 2003 530i 5sp with sport/premium and xenons and most everything I am seeing is being listed at $38000->$43000 which I think is insanely high given invoice on these cars was around $42 and change when they were new. Also, most of the ones I've seen have 25k to 35k miles on them already. One that I was considering (but it was bought from under me) was Titanium gray, sport, premium, and xenons with 22k miles and it was listed at $39995. I didn't sit sown to deal as my 325Ci is not sold yet but the salesman said there was a little bit of room to move but not a lot. So I really don't know how flexible they are being with these insane prices. Be great if we could get some recent buyers to post what they paid to give an idea because Edmunds and KBB are pretty useless in my opinion. Edmunds had the above car with nearly an $8000 differential between trade in and dealer CPO price and you know no dealer was actually going to give the trade in value as listed - I've found at best they'll give about 10% below that number.


In the boston area just this past weekend:

01 530i pp/nav/5spd/cpo - $35K 
02 530i pp/5spd/cpo - $36K
03 530i pp/5spd/cpo - $39K

IMO - still very high, considering what at new prices were...


----------



## MikeLa (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I think the dealer has had the car for about one month.


----------



## MikeLa (Oct 14, 2004)

Yesterday I went to test drive the car - again - just to make sure I won't be disappointed with the performace and it was sold 15 minutes before I got there. Sold for $41,800. Well, back in the hunt for a 2002 540i or 2003 530i.


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

I bought my 01 530ia Sport, prem for $30,500 in 4/04 with 34K miles and the car was in mint cond. Car still has warranty til 50K. Is that a good deal?


----------



## MikeLa (Oct 14, 2004)

I thought 01 had 3 yr 50,000 mile warranty and 03 was the first year for a 4yr 50,000 mile warranty.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

'01's had the full 4/50 warranty but they only had 3 years and I think 36k maintenence - can't quite remember as I hit the 3 year wall before the mileage wall.


----------



## MikeLa (Oct 14, 2004)

is it the same for 02?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

MikeLa said:


> is it the same for 02?


Yes. The 03's got 4/50 for both warranty and scheduled maintenance.


----------

